# Wildkogel



## metalorch (5. März 2012)

Hallo,
plane dieses Jahr einen Abstecher nach Neukirchen am Großvenediger. Habe folgende Frage: Sind der Wildkogeltrail, der Rob J. Supertrail und der Nine Knights-Trail einzelne, voneinander getrennte Trails - also drei einzelne Trails? Oder hat man den Wildkogeltrail in z.B. Nine Knights-Trail umbenannt?
Danke!!!!!


----------



## Hofbiker (6. März 2012)

Hier findest du einen Aktuellen Bericht aus der BIKE Zeitschrift. Bitte blättern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (6. März 2012)

Servus!
Der Wildkogeltrail ist ein anderer als der RobJ. Der Nineknights ist mir nicht bekannt und so viel ich weiss habens den am Ende des letzten Sommers angefangen zu bauen und sollte etwas für Freerider sein. ... und wenn das für Freerider sein soll, dann müssens da baulich was gemacht haben.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dem "normalen" Biker den Wildkogeltrail nimmt um dem Freerider den Nineknights zu geben. Somit wird's was neues sein. Instinktiv würde ich sagen die 2 Alten und der Neue. Drei Trails.


----------



## metalorch (6. März 2012)

Hi,

danke erstmal für die Antworten!!!!!!!!! Glaube eigentlich auch, dass es insgesamt drei Trails sind. Lt. Wildkogel-Website gibt's den Nine Knights Trail erst seit Sommer 2011. Bin schon gespannt. Der Rob J. Supertrail soll ja z. T. recht deftig sein. Sind 'ne Woche dort - ist Saalbach zu empfehlen oder auch Leogang, wenn man nochmal woanders hin will?

Gruß


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. März 2012)

Kitzbühel mit dem Ehrenbachtrail wäre näher als Saalbach. Wenn du viel Saft im Körper hast kannst zum Markkirchl hoch und über s3 und s4 trail zur neuen bamberger hütte. Zurück gehts über forstweg. Wer ganz viel Saft hat, fährt über stangenjoch oder filzenscharte zrugg.


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. März 2012)

Wer leidensfähig ist schiebt und trägt im Tauerngebirge.


----------



## fatz (7. März 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Kitzbühel mit dem Ehrenbachtrail wäre näher als Saalbach.


ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, michael, aber der ehrenbachtrail ist gelinde gesagt ein 
sch..dreck. sowas soll ein zum biken angelegter trail sein? das ist einfach nur eine
schlammspur in einem feuchten bachtal, sonst nix. und unten raus muss man auch noch
ein gutes stueck forstweg fahren. musterbeispiel fuer *unlohnend*


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> sowas soll ein zum biken angelegter trail sein? das ist einfach nur eine schlammspur in einem feuchten bachtal, sonst nix.


Ist er nicht. Er hat seinen Ursprung bei den Rotsocken wie so viele Trails. Auf alten Karten ist der schon drinnen - da gab's noch keine Biker.



fatz schrieb:


> musterbeispiel fuer *unlohnend*


Ich habe ihn als sehr lohnend empfunden. Da scheinen die Empfindungen aber auseinander zu gehen. Kann man sich bei uTube ja ein Bild davon machen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI5CzZSKGXI"]Specialized Dealer Launch 2011 KitzbÃ¼hel, Ehrenbach Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia] - Der Wildkogeltrail ist's nicht - nur sowas gibts auch nicht so oft. ... und wenn man sich das Video ansieht, sieht man, dass nach dem kurzen Forststraßenabschnitt wieder ein Trail beginnt. ... und dann wieder. Insgesamt hat man das Verhältnis 80:20 Trail:Forststraße. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich nicht so verwöhnt bin als du.

Eine angelegte Strecke ist der Lisi Osl Trail in Kirchberg. Ist einen Tick weiter als Kitzbühel.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. März 2012)

Mike, du findest tatsächlich den Ehrenbachtrail lohnender wie den Wildkogeltrail? Das kann ich mir jetzt echt nicht vorstellen.... Wildkogel ist doch super flowig, abwechslungsreich und ewig lang...

Mit dem feuchten Bachtal beim Ehrenbachtrail hat der Fatz schon bißl recht, wobei ich ja das Glück hatte, in einer Trockenperiode runtergefahren zu sein, da hat´s nur paar Baatzlöcher gehabt.

Auf dem Video sieht´s mir aber auch so aus, als ob´s der alte Wildkogeltrail wäre, zumindest teilweise. Kann aber auch täuschen. Paar Anlieger geschaufelt und mit einem neuen trendigen Namen versehen.


----------



## Albert (7. März 2012)

Also ich kenn jetzt den Wildkogeltrail noch nicht und kann ihn deswegen nicht mit dem Ehrenbachtrail vergleichen, aber daß sichnder Ehrenbachtrail nicht lohnt kann ich nicht behaupten. Er ist vielleicht stellenweise ein bischen feucht, abertrotzdem gut fahrbar. Bis auf den allerletzten Teil vielleicht. Außerdem gibt`s ja um Kirchberg Rum noch viele lohnenswerte Trails.


----------



## fatz (7. März 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> wenn man sich das Video ansieht, sieht man, dass nach dem kurzen Forststraßenabschnitt wieder ein Trail beginnt. ... und dann wieder.


weiss ich. da bin auch rein und war froh als die schlammrutsche endlich unten am bach 
zu ende war. kann sein, dass ich's ein bissl feucht erwischt hab, aber ich hab schon 
deutlich schoeneres gesehen. trocknet halt auch verdammt schlecht ab, da.
wenn von oben kommt ist das trail/forstweg-verhaeltnis noch deutlich schlechter. 

wie auch immer, dafuer dass der trail dann doch etwas beworben wird, koennt er besser sein.

wenn dir der trail gefaellt, muss ich dir mal das g'scheits zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (7. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mike, du findest tatsächlich den Ehrenbachtrail lohnender wie den Wildkogeltrail?


Nein, hab ich nicht gesagt. Ich hab gesagt, dass der Ehrenbach für mich lohnend ist und dass nicht jeder Trail so wieder Wildkogeltrail sein kann.



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auf dem Video sieht´s mir aber auch so aus, als ob´s der alte Wildkogeltrail wäre, zumindest teilweise. Kann aber auch täuschen. Paar Anlieger geschaufelt und mit einem neuen trendigen Namen versehen.


Irgendwie hab ich mir das oben auch gedacht. Der Einstieg sieht schon so aus, als wäre es der Wildkogeltrail. Bin aber der Meinung, dass das täuscht.



fatz schrieb:


> wenn dir der trail gefaellt, muss ich dir mal das g'scheits zeigen.


Für etwas Neues bin ich immer zu haben.



Albert schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt`s ja um  Kirchberg Rum noch viele lohnenswerte Trails.


Ja, da gibt's auch ein paar nette Dinge. Man stellt sich dann aber die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, 2 bis 3 Tage von Neukirchen weg zu Pendeln um einen Tag in Kitzbühel einen in Kirchberg und einen Saalbach zu verbringen. Event. wärs gscheiter 3 Tage dort und 3 Tage dort. Wenn der absolute Schwerpunkt nur Trailsurfen ist, kann man sich das überlegen, weil ne Woche Neukirchen ist dann schon etwas mau. Wenn man aber auch Touren fährt, reicht Neukirchen sicher aus. Außerdem gäbe es von Neukirchen aus auch noch die Möglichkeit nach Mayrhofen im Zillertal zu pendeln. Ist auch nicht weiter als Saalbach.

Pendelzeiten: 
Neukirchen - Kitzbühel wird ca. 35 Minuten sein
Neukirchen - Kirchberg wird ca. 45 Minuten sein
Neukirchen - Mayrhofen wird ca. 50 Minuten sein
Neukirchen - Saalbach wird ca. 60 Minuten sein
Neukirchen - Leogang wird ca. 75 Minuten sein

Ich habe in der Gegend mal als Aussendiensttechniker gearbeitet und bin recht oft in allen Variationen dort herum gefahren. Ich denk die Zeitangaben stimmen recht gut. Wenn wenig Verkehr ist, kann man ein bisserl schneller sein. Das gilt aber eher in Richtung Tirol als in Richtung Saalbach oder Leogang, weil die da musst du durch den ganzen Pinzgau und das ziiiiieeeeehhhhhht sich.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. März 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich mir das oben auch gedacht. Der Einstieg sieht schon so aus, als wäre es der Wildkogeltrail. Bin aber der Meinung, dass das täuscht.



Finde, ein paar Waldsequenzen sehen auch danach aus, aber du hast recht, kann echt täuschen, bei etlichen Abschnitten hab ich kein déjà vu.
1 Woche Neukirchen wär mir auch etwas fad, ausser am Wildkogel gehen nur viele Stichtouren und die Seitentäler sind z.T. mit relativ viel Autoverkehr weil weiter hinten noch Parkplätze sind, dann ist´s nicht so weiter zu Hütte für die Fußkranken.


----------



## metalorch (7. März 2012)

Hallo,

hier ist mal wieder der Thread-Urheber. Danke erstmal für die Tipps! Was ich eigentlich wissen wollte: Lohnen sich z. B. Saalbach (X-Line, Hacklbergtrail usw. oder auch Leogang mit Hang Man 1 + 2........)? Oder sind das bloß (von diversen Magazinen gepushte) Flops? 60 min bzw. 75 min Fahrzeit vom Wildkogel aus sind doch voll O. K. (steht man halt früher auf).
Wir wollen in dieser Woche hauptsächlich Trailsurfen. Trailtouren machen wir öfters z. B. im Harz, Zittauer Gebirge, Fichtelgebirge oder Isergebirge. Diese Ecken sind von Berlin aus alle so in ca. 3 h erreichbar - also wochenendkompatibel. In den Alpen wollen wir's halt mal wieder krachen lassen und das möglichst mit gnädiger Bergbahnunterstützung, da wir "Flachlandtiroler" nicht x-mal am Tag den Berg hinauffahren wollen (und können).

Gruß


----------



## olli830 (8. März 2012)

Hallo...metalorch...also die trails am wildkogel sind alle drei von einander getrennt..der rob j trail is scho ein wenig ausgefahren aber ganz lässig und schön technisch, am ende des trails hast du dann die möglichkeit die servus line oder eine andere line zufahren die beide samt sehr spaßig sind aber kurz.. der trail vom andi is neu und fett..er is gespickt mit sprüngen und drops, alles flowig..der wildkogeltrail is eher eine entspannte variante und lohnt sich zum warmfahren..

Die trails in saalbach sind alle ganz fresh, bei der x line brennen dir die unterarme in den ersten runs.er is oben extrem spaßig aber flaut in der mitte ein wenig ab und dann wirds ein wenig fad.. der hackelbergtrail is ein traumtrail, da musst aber 20 min bergauf schieben.die x - line is auch recht lustig..
in leogang war ich selber noch nicht fahren.du kannst aber auch nach wagrain fahren wo es auch nett ist...da biegst in zell am see richtung salzburg und fährst nach st.johann, dann is eh scho wagrain ausgeschildert..nimmt sich auch nicht soviel mit der fahrtzeit von neukirchen..vlt konnt ich dir ein wenig helfen, sonst meldest dich nochmal...


----------



## metalorch (8. März 2012)

Hallo Olli830,

danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht!!!!! Hört sich echt gut an. Freue mich schon. Mein Kumpel und ich fahren jedes Jahr einmal in die Alpen und jetzt ist halt mal das Salzburger Land dran. Wichtig für uns ist, dass (mag für dich als Einheimischen lustig klingen) Alpenfeeling (gern mit Panoramablick) aufkommt (wie z. B. anscheinend am Hackelbergtrail). Wollen eben fühlen, dass man in den Alpen ist - Naturtrails sind herzlich willkommen. 

Normale Bikeparks gibt's auch bei uns "um die Ecke" (z. B. Braunlage mit einzelnen Strecken von immerhin auch bis 4,8 km am Stück bergab und nur Trail). Aber eben keine Alpen.

P. S. Hast du 'ne Ahnung, wie lang in Wagrain die Strecken sind?

Gruß  

P. S. Hast du


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2012)

Wenn du Alpenfeeling haben willst, dann bezieh Quartier in Neukirchen im Wildkogelhaus! Zumindest für 1 Nacht. Oder bleib 2 Nächte dort und zieh dann um nach Saalbach. Du hast dort wirklich einen traumhaften Blick in die Tauern, auf den Trail etc. Das Essen dort oben ist gut und reichlich, ich kann´s nur empfehlen. Die Zimmer sind zwar Mehrbettzimmer, aber wenn´s nicht voll ist, kriegt man auch eines zu zweit. Du/WC sind im Zimmer. Von der Bergstation der Wildkogelbahn sind´s nur 5 Minuten oder so. Wie gesagt, der Traileinstieg ist eh direkt an der Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli830 (9. März 2012)

ja wieviel km die haben in wagrain , weiß ich nicht ... für einen tag is jedenfalls nett..vom feeling her , is es am kogel am besten, da gibts ein schönes panorama...2 tage sollten aber reichen dort... wenn du nach saalbach fährst würd ich nach einer pension mit jokercard schauen, das sind bestimmte hotels und pensionen..da is praktisch die liftkarte im zimmerpreis enthalten..wenn du in neukirchen nichts findest könntest in uttendorf auch schlafen, das liegt rund 25 km entfernt..lg


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2012)

Wenn nicht Wildkogelhaus, kann ich die Pension Dschulnigg empfehlen. Sehr schöne Zimmer, super Frühstück (mit echtem Nutella! ), preiswert und ganz zentral schräg gegenüber der Seilbahn.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... mit echtem Nutella!


Österreichisches ist aber anders als deutsches.


----------



## fatz (12. März 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Österreichisches ist aber anders als deutsches.




erklaer mal.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> erklaer mal.


Unseres ist nicht so "pappig" und soll angeblich schokoladiger sein - diese Aussage kommt von deutschen Urlaubsgästen, die ich ihm Hotel meiner letzten verblühten Traumfrau kennen gelernt habe. Ich selber streich mir sowas nicht auf's gute Tiroler Schwarzbrot. Weder das AT noch das DE Zeugsl.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. März 2012)

Da ich Nutella NUR im Urlaub esse, ist mir das noch garnicht aufgefallen. Aber angebl. ist ja auch euer Red Bull anders.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da ich Nutella NUR im Urlaub esse, ist mir das noch garnicht aufgefallen. Aber angebl. ist ja auch euer Red Bull anders.


Ja, das ist so. Es ist auch die Butter anders.


----------



## fetzwech (12. März 2012)

Der Almdudler schmeckt in Österreich auch würziger  Aber vielleicht liegt das auch nur am Urlaubsfeelign und der tollen ungewohnten Alpenluft


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

Vielleicht schaff` ich`s heuer auch zum Wildkogel - und wenn`s nur zum Nutella-Testen ist.

Nutella bei Wiki
Die Rezeptur ist nicht überall gleich. In Europa wird Nutella nach zwei verschiedenen Rezepturen hergestellt, der sogenannten Nord-Nutella und der Süd-Nutella. In Deutschland wird die Nord-Nutella vertrieben, die mattglänzend und streichfest ist und einen etwas höheren Kakaogehalt hat. Süd-Nutella ist glänzender und weicher[1] und nach dem in Südeuropa vorherrschenden Geschmack etwas süßer und nussiger. Diese wird in Frankreich, Spanien, Italien, den Niederlanden, Belgien, sowie Teilen der Schweiz verkauft.

Je nach Rezeptur beträgt der Energiegehalt je 100 Gramm 2150 bzw. 2205 kJ (514 bzw. 527 kcal.), auch die Angabe 2227 kJ (533 kcal) findet sich.

In Österreich ist die Rezeptur zum Beispiel wie folgt (siehe Aufdruck des 750-g-Glases): Zucker, pflanzliches Öl, Haselnüsse 13 %, fettarmer Kakao 7,4 %, Magermilchpulver 5 %, Molkenpulver, Emulgator Sojalecithin, Aroma.

Auf einem in Deutschland gekauften Glas steht dagegen folgende Zutatenbeschreibung: Zucker, pflanzliches Fett, Haselnüsse (13 %), fettarmer Kakao, Magermilchpulver (7,5 %), Emulgator Sojalecithin, Vanillin.

Da die Zutaten laut Lebensmittel-Kennzeichnungsverordnung nach Anteil geordnet angegeben werden, liegt folglich der Kakaoanteil zwischen 7,5 % und 13 %. Die unterschiedliche Konsistenz von Nutella ist unter anderem auf die unterschiedlichen Brotsorten in den jeweiligen Ländern zurückzuführen.


----------



## metalorch (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

also danke noch einmal für die Tipps. Haben uns jetzt 'ne Fewo in Bramberg gebucht. Mein Bike-Kumpan geht immer etwas früher schlafen als ich und so sind 2 Zimmer ganz praktisch. Außerdem "quarzt" er abends beim Bier (welches in Tirol wahrscheinlich auch viel besser schmeckt als in Deutschland ) ganz gut was weg und da kommt uns ihm Balkon ganz gelegen. Außerdem gibt's doch dort die "Smaragdbahn", mit der man meines Wissens auch hochfahren kann.

War von euch schon mal einer in Kaprun am Maiskogel biken (ich meine nicht den Dirtpark)? Lohnt ein Abstecher dorthin?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (2. Mai 2012)

ab wann wirds den heuer schneefrei sein bei den wildkogel und rob j trails...und wie heißt eigentlich der dritte?
möchte dort am 19-20. mai aufkreuzen...


----------



## zauberer# (3. Mai 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ab wann wirds den heuer schneefrei sein bei den wildkogel und rob j trails...und wie heißt eigentlich der dritte?
> möchte dort am 19-20. mai aufkreuzen...



"nine knights trail" würd ich sagen, wenn du den neuen vom Spätsommer 2011 meinst


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Mai 2012)

Schneefrei: Wird oberhalb von 1500 hm wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern. Bin am Wochenende 2 Berge weiter in dieser Höhe vor einer 2 m Schneewand gestanden.


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Mai 2012)

michael, danke. wie immer promte antwort ;-)

weißt du zufällig auch einen campingplatz bzw stellplatz fürs womo in der gegend? bin relativ autark, kann also auch ein parkplatz sein wo ich keine troubles bekomme!? wär mir sogar am liebsten.

wir haben vor einmal als ganz normale tour selbst hinauf zu fahren. anschließend einen trail runter. das 2te mal gerne mit liftunterstützung.
am nächsten tag nochmal das ganze.

welcher ort würde sich da deiner meinung nach anbieten für ausgang-tourstart.

wg stellplatz bzw stehenbleiben werd ich wohl wo bei einem wirt fragen. wenn ich dort esse und frühstücke darf man eh meist stehenbleiben....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2012)

Frag halt bei der Wildkogelbahn, ob du stehenbleiben darfst!
Bester Startpunkt für Wildkogel ist Neukirchen. 
Wenn du hochstrampeln willst, kannst es auch in Bramberg versuchen, da hat´s einen Gleitschirmfliegerplatz. Vielleicht lassen die dich auch dort für ne Nacht stehen. Der Tauern-Radweg geht direkt daran vorbei, kannst es quasi nicht verfehlen. In Google Maps ist die Flugschule Pinzgau markiert.


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Mai 2012)

Ich denke ein Telefonanruf bei Skiliften hilft dir sicherlich weiter, da der Tagesparkplatz zur Zeit nicht für die Skifahrer benötigt wird!


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Mai 2012)

Servus!
Also mit Camping kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Bin der totale Campingverweigerer. Vom Vorbeifahren her weiss ich, dass einer in Wald im Pinzgau ist.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Juli 2012)

war die woche am wildkogel. also von mir bekommt er eine empfehlung! lässige trails dort! 






 
geändert: jetzt eingebettet


----------



## es geht auch an (1. Oktober 2012)

Kennt jmnd in Neukirchen ein gutes Bike Hotel 
mit geführten Touren, Wäscheservice,Garage,Karten, usw.....
*PLUS*
Wellnessbereich mit Hallenbad, Sauna, usw.......????

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

nur weil ich da morgen mal wieder durchkomme und ich bislang nur den Wildkogeltrail kenne.... 
Youtube nach ist der Rob-J ist doch über weite Strecken nicht wirklich schwerer. Es gibt halt Stellen mit deutlich höherer Schwierigkeit, oder?
Und ist jemand schon die Wetterkreuzabfahrt gefahren? Wie muss man das einordnen?
Und was ist denn nun der Nine Knights?

Vielen Dank schon mal für jede Antwort und Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juli 2013)

RobJ ist viel schwieriger. Ich weiß nicht, wie der jetzt aussieht, aber vor etlichen Jahren war das eine schmale Rinne mit etlich Steinen / Wurzeln durch die Alpenrosen durch, später im Wald dann recht steil mit vielen Wurzeln. Ich hätte den Trail jetzt mal als S2 stellenweise S3 eingestuft. Ob´s mit schwerem AX-Rucksack so ein Spaß ist.... Ich glaube mit erinnern zu können, dass ich bei Carsten mal auf der Homepage ne ganz gute und treffende Beschreibung gefunden habe.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Juli 2013)

Servus!
Da ich die letzten Jahre mit Häuslbauen beschäftigt war, habe ich nicht mehr die Fitness so weit zu fahren und bin momentan nicht informiert, was jetzt dort drüben so geboten wird. Sorry.


----------



## metalorch (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

waren im Sommer 2012 mal dort. 

Der Wildkogeltrail (ca. 6 km) ist ein spaßiger Endurotrail, der 100 % naturbelassen von alpin bis Waldwurzeln alles bietet.

Der NineKnights-Trail (ca. 6,5 km) beginnt gleich neben der Bergbahn. Überhalb der Baumgrenze ist er ein neuzeitlich geshapter Freeridetrail mit Sprung- und Dropmöglichkeiten. Im Wald geht's dann teilweise ruppiger (fahrbar) aber sehr spaßig auf naturbelassenen Untergrund weiter.

Der Rob J.-Supertrail ist ein reiner Naturtrail (Trailanteil meinem Gefühl nach deutlich kürzer als bei den beiden anderen). Im oberen Teil empfand ich ihn als recht ruppig, sehr schmal und z. T. sehr nah am Abgrund. Ab einer Alm geht's dann erstmal auf Waldautobahn weiter und dann spaßig durch den Wald.
Der Almwirt sagte uns damals, dass der Trail offiziell gar nicht mehr im Programm und gesperrt wäre. Es habe (im oberen Teil) angeblich zu viele Rettungshubschraubereinsätze gegeben.

Gruß


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2013)

metalorch schrieb:


> Der Almwirt sagte uns damals, dass der Trail offiziell gar nicht mehr im Programm und gesperrt wäre. Es habe (im oberen Teil) angeblich zu viele Rettungshubschraubereinsätze gegeben.


Das kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## dede (22. Juli 2013)

metalorch schrieb:


> Der Wildkogeltrail (ca. 6 km) ist ein spaßiger Endurotrail



Den man auch mit Hardtail wunderbar fahren kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Den man auch mit Hardtail wunderbar fahren kann....


Ja, das ist so. Ein Enduro ist dort nicht notwendig.


----------



## emvau (22. Juli 2013)

Vllt interessiert es ja jemand:

Wir haben das Auto in Westendorf geparkt und sind dann über Filzenscharte und Steineralm (ganz zum Schluss in der Direttissima über die Skipiste) zu den Solarzellen hoch. Dann der Wildkogeltrail, rüber zum Channel, Nacht im Tal, dann über Mühlbachtal, Stangenjochl, Aschauer Höhenweg durch das Skigebiet zur Ehrenbachhöhe, dann der Fleckalmtrail. Summasummarum: 3800hm und jede Menge Fahrspaß. Im Nachhinein hätte mich natürlich der Nine Knights (von dem ich nicht wusste) auch interessiert, aber so ähnlich machen wir das bestimmt noch mal (Statt Fleckalm kann man das ja auch sehr gut mit Lissi OSL verknüpfen. 
Die Wildkogelüberquerung hat noch keiner gemacht ???

Jedenfalls war das eine nahezu perfekte Rundtour, die alle Elemente des Mountainbikens verbindet. Die Trails sind für S2-Fahrer leicht und flowig, ein paar technische Elemente (z.b. die Stufen nach dem Stangenjochl.) gibt es auch und die durchaus auch für Tourer netten Bikeparkelemente werden auf den letzten Metern gekrönt durch einen veritablen Sprung.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2013)

emvau schrieb:


> Summasummarum: 3800hm und jede Menge Fahrspaß.


Was soll da Spaß machen?


----------



## emvau (22. Juli 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Was soll da Spaß machen?


Hä? Wie meinen? Hat Kainer etwa keinen Spaß nicht?


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2013)

emvau schrieb:


> Hä? Wie meinen? Hat Kainer etwa keinen Spaß nicht?


Bei diesen Höhenmetern: Niet.


----------



## emvau (23. Juli 2013)

Ach so... aber du hast schon gelesen, dass wir übernachtet haben. 

Yours
Schon-auch-Genuss-Biker


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juli 2013)

emvau schrieb:


> Ach so... aber du hast schon gelesen, dass wir übernachtet haben.


Mich plagt neurdings eine Form von Analphabetismus. Lesen: Ja. Verstehen: Nein.

Da ich Leute kenne, die 4000 hm mit einem Lächeln verputzen, demotiviert mich das momentan sehr, weil ich zur Zeit nicht mehr als 1500 hm packe, ohne danach schlafen gehen zu müssen.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Juli 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> zur Zeit nicht mehr als 1500 hm packe, ohne danach schlafen gehen zu müssen.



 ... detto


----------



## TroubleOllek (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Infos! Bin am Wochenende dort.. Trifft man da viele Freerider am Tag? Fährt die Bahn momentan auch nur stündlich oder durchgängig? Gruß


----------



## metalorch (24. Juli 2013)

TroubleOllek schrieb:


> Danke für eure Infos! Bin am Wochenende dort.. Trifft man da viele Freerider am Tag? Fährt die Bahn momentan auch nur stündlich oder durchgängig? Gruß



Freerider trifft man dort so einige. Im Vergleich zu Orten wie z. B. Saalbach-Hinterglemm sind es aber eher wenig. Die Bahn fährt, so glaube ich mich zu erinnern, alle halbe Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2013)

emvau schrieb:


> Die Wildkogelüberquerung hat noch keiner gemacht ???



Wie kommst du auf die Idee?  
Der Tiroler und ich haben das hier im Forum sicher schon zig mal bei 2-Tagestouren vorgeschlagen und ich bin´s auch schon paarmal gefahren, allerdings zurück nicht über die Ehrenbachhöhe. Aber das ist ja flexibel.


----------



## bighit3rider (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo, da ich nächste Woche auch mal den Wildkogel austesten möchte, wollte ich mal eine Frage an die stellen die dort schon gefahren sind.  
Wenn man sich´s aussuchen kann Big Bike oder Enduro was wäre idealer für den Wildkogel Trial und Rob J Supertrial ?
Trotz der vielen Videos die ich schon gesehn habe weiß ich es immer noch nicht. Teilweise scheinen die Trials ja doch roch recht ruppig zu sein.
Andererseits scheint Wendigkeit auf dem Rob J auch von Vorteil zu sein.
Danke


----------



## vopsi (29. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Rob J ist m.E. Wendigkeit wichtiger wie 200er Federweg,oben zumindest.


----------



## metalorch (30. Juli 2013)

bighit3rider schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich nächste Woche auch mal den Wildkogel austesten möchte, wollte ich mal eine Frage an die stellen die dort schon gefahren sind.
> Wenn man sich´s aussuchen kann Big Bike oder Enduro was wäre idealer für den Wildkogel Trial und Rob J Supertrial ?
> Trotz der vielen Videos die ich schon gesehn habe weiß ich es immer noch nicht. Teilweise scheinen die Trials ja doch roch recht ruppig zu sein.
> Andererseits scheint Wendigkeit auf dem Rob J auch von Vorteil zu sein.
> Danke



Enduro reicht. Wenn man es richtig krachen lassen will, den Freerider nehmen. Zumal man sich aufgrund der Bergbahn keine Gedanken um das Gewicht des Rades machen muss.


----------



## bighit3rider (31. Juli 2013)

Danke !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2015)

In der neuen Panorama steht, dass am Wildkogel alle Strecken bis auf den 9 Nights für Biker gesperrt wären und auch auf der Homepage der Wildkogelarena findet sich der gute alte Wildkogeltrail nicht mehr. Darf man den jetzt tatsächlich nicht mehr fahren??? Mir geht es um den Trail, der beim Wildkogelhaus beginnt und in Neukirchen endet. Weiß jemand was Genaues?


----------



## Mausoline (24. Mai 2015)

Auf der Seite von Wildkogel-Arena wird auch nur der 9 Nights aufgeführt 

http://www.wildkogel-arena.at/de/sommer/rad-bike/bike-paradies-wildkogel.html


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Mai 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mir geht es um den Trail, der beim Wildkogelhaus beginnt und in Neukirchen endet.



Augen zu und durch...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Mai 2015)

Zur Not ruf ich im Wildkogelhaus an.
Jetzt les ich gerade, dass das Wildkogelhaus zu hat wg. Umbau und erst im August wieder aufmacht!  Da muss ich also auch eine Alternative suchen. Irgendwie soll´s nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Mai 2015)

Pfadi, dann drehen wir eben eine andere Runde, gibt ja noch ein paar Berge und Hütten in den Alpen. Kopf hoch.


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2015)

Die Auskunft, die ich vor Ort von offizieller Seite bekommen habe, lautet sinngemäß: Der Wildkogeltrail wäre noch nie freigegeben gewesen. Es wäre einer jener vieler Trails, die auf Betreiben der Bergbahnen für Medien- und Eventzwecke "gepusht" worden wären, für die aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt jemals eine offizielle Freigabe durchgesetzt worden wäre. Damit hätten die Bergbahnen schon immer "ihr eigenes Ding" gemacht, welches sich nicht mit den Interessen des Tourismusverbands decke. Soweit die Aussage von Seiten der Touristiker.

Ich bin in gefahren, aber die Guides der Region wollten mich dabei nicht begleiten, eben weil er nicht offiziell freigegeben ist.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Mai 2015)

Dann brauchen wir nur noch ne andere Unterkunft


----------



## BergBua (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo @Pfadfinderin,,
in der Panorama ist die entsprechende Stelle auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Was will uns das sagen?

Eventuell kannst du die Aufteilung der Route, falls ihr eine Runde dreht, ändern, z.B. vorher in Aschau in der Oberlandhütte, oder nach Hörensagen ist es auch in der Baumgartenalm möglich zu übernachten. in der Nähe wäre auch noch Schutzhütte Rettenstein, kenne ich aber auch nicht. Geislhochalm kann man zumindest im Winter mieten, wäre dann nicht mehr weit auf den Wildkogel. So wie andere Almen zu denen ich nichts weis, aber Fragen kann man ja mal, wen man deutlich macht das man keinen Sterneunterkunft wünscht.

Mfg, Bergbua

Ps. Habe ich schon erwähnt das Cloud flare gewaltig nervt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Auskunft, die ich vor Ort von offizieller Seite bekommen habe, lautet sinngemäß: Der Wildkogeltrail wäre noch nie freigegeben gewesen. Es wäre einer jener vieler Trails, die auf Betreiben der Bergbahnen für Medien- und Eventzwecke "gepusht" worden wären, für die aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt jemals eine offizielle Freigabe durchgesetzt worden wäre. Damit hätten die Bergbahnen schon immer "ihr eigenes Ding" gemacht, welches sich nicht mit den Interessen des Tourismusverbands decke. Soweit die Aussage von Seiten der Touristiker.
> 
> Ich bin in gefahren, aber die Guides der Region wollten mich dabei nicht begleiten, eben weil er nicht offiziell freigegeben ist.



Danke dir für die Auskunft! Der Tourismusverein ist ganz schön scheinheilig, denn die TAC ist schließlich auch schon 2x dort runtergegangen, da hat sich der Tourismusverein sicher sehr darüber gefreut, der ganze Ort ausgebucht! Ich kann mich erinnern, dass 2003 sogar die Kinder frei hatten, um die Teilnehmer bei der Ankunft in Neukirchen anzufeuern.
Aber dann fahr ich dort nicht mit einer Gruppe am Sonntag runter, da macht man sich sicher keine Freunde.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Mai 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber dann fahr ich dort nicht mit einer Gruppe am Sonntag runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Mai 2015)

Am Sonntag willst du da runter fahren, Pfadfinderin? 

Aktuell liegen dort 30 cm Neuschnee.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Am Sonntag willst du da runter fahren, Pfadfinderin?
> 
> Aktuell liegen dort 30 cm Neuschnee.



Nein, ich bin doch nicht blöd! Nicht diesen Sonntag, an irgendeinem Sonntag (Ende Juni)! Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Mai 2015)

Dachte schon. 

In der Nähe, also in Gerlos am Isskogel haben sie übrigens einen Flow Trail gebaut. 
Vielleicht ist das etwas für deine Gruppe. 
Landschaftlich sehr schön ist das Habachtal. Das ist aber mehr für Bike and Hike interessant, wegen der http://nth-huette.de


----------



## isartrails (26. Mai 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Der Tourismusverein ist ganz schön scheinheilig


Nun, das ist keine Neuigkeit, dass die, sagen wir's mal vornehm, für die Promotion einer Region zuständigen Stellen, gerne jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, das öffentliche Interesse auf sich zu lenken, dann aber in der täglichen Praxis mit dem Urlaubsgast genau jenes Angebot nicht oder nicht in dieser Form existent ist.
Das passiert fast überall, in Österreich hat man es damit hingegen beinahe schon zur Meisterschaft gebracht. 

Wenn du da privat mit deinen Freundinnen runter willst, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keinen Kopf machen (Zitat Lahmschnecke: Augen zu und durch!). Würde ich hingegen als Guide einer geführten Gruppe diesen Weg nehmen wollen, sieht die Sache gleich anders aus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2015)

Ist schon privat, aber halt 8 Leute. Vielleicht dann ein andermal in kleinerem Kreis.


----------



## Tatü (26. Mai 2015)

Bin da auch schon am Wochenende runter gefahren es war sehr entspannt mit den paar Wanderern.
Ich denke viele fahren von den Wanderern auch mit der Bahn hoch.


----------



## LastActionHero (27. Mai 2015)

Gastro am wildkogel ist aber offen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.
Wollen in 2 1/2 wochen da lang und den trail runter, wenns der schnee bis dahin zulässt!


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ist schon privat, aber halt 8 Leute. Vielleicht dann ein andermal in kleinerem Kreis.


Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle net so'n Kopf machen.
Du musst die Tourismuswerber mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen: Bild 1 , Bild 2


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2015)

BergBua schrieb:


> in der Panorama ist die entsprechende Stelle auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Was will uns das sagen?


Zitat = direkte Rede 
Wohl in der Schule nicht aufgepasst. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direkte_Rede


----------



## BergBua (29. Mai 2015)

Hab erst vor ein paar Tagen einen Bericht über Grammatiknazis gelesen. Soll ich dir den Bericht raus suchen? War für mich neu. Nebenbei, wenn schon der Verweis auf direkte Rede samt Verweis kommt, dann sollte man den Verweis auch selber lesen und verstehen. Du würdest dann auch verstehen das es sich mitnichten um eine direkte Rede handelt.

Achja, dir zu liebe ein paar Grammikfehler mit eingebaut. 

MFG, bergbua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Mai 2015)

Kann mal einer schauen ob der hölzerne Bikewegweiser da noch hängt? Ist doch bestimmt jemand vor Ort.


----------



## dede (29. Mai 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Kann mal einer schauen ob der hölzerne Bikewegweiser da noch hängt? Ist doch bestimmt jemand vor Ort.


 
Dann aber nur mit Tourenskiern....


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2015)

BergBua schrieb:


> Hab erst vor ein paar Tagen einen Bericht über Grammatiknazis gelesen. Soll ich dir den Bericht raus suchen?


Ja gerne, wenn ich dir damit eine Freude mache.


----------



## n18bmn24 (5. Oktober 2015)

Unsere Hüttenwirtin war mit einigen anderen im letzten Jahr sehr engagiert, die Trails auch für MTB-Fahrer zu erhalten. Leider sind sie am Widerstand einiger Grundbesitzer und am fehlenden Rückhalt der Gemeindeverwaltung gescheitert.
Die Gemeinde Neukirchen empfiehlt sich zur Zeit leider nicht, um mit dem MTB dorthin zu fahren. 

Zur Kenntnis:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich besuche mit meiner Familie seit mittlerweile 34 Jahren die Gemeinden Bramberg und Neukirchen. Zum Wandern, Relaxen, Bergsteigen und Fahrradfahren.
Leider musste ich bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt vorige Woche feststellen, daß auf dem Wildkogel mittlerweile vormals für Mountain-Bikes freigegebenen (und beworbene) Strecken gesperrt worden sind.

1. Wildkogeltrail
Der Status des Wildkogeltrails, welcher am Wildkogelhaus startet ist undurchsichtig. Die Abfahrt wurde von Ihrem Webseite entfernt, sämtliche Hinweisschilder am Wildkogelhaus ebenfalls. Ob die Abfahrt offiziell erlaubt ist oder nicht, konnte mir auch der Mitarbeiter an der Seilbahn nicht mit Sicherheit mitteilen.

2. Rob J Supertrail
Das Aushängeschild der Region, der Rob J Supertrail ist leider explizit mittels Verbotsschild gesperrt worden. Laut unserer Hüttenwirtin hat dies auch innerhalb der Gemeinde Neukirchen zu Diskusionen geführt, allerdings mit keinem guten Ausgang für die Mountainbike-Region Wildkogel. 
Die Entstehung eines gewissen Konfliktpotentials bei starker Frequentierung durch Wanderer und Fahrradfahrer hätte man jedoch auch lösen können, indem statt eines Verbotsschilds an die Vernunft beider Nutzergruppen appeliert wird. Andere Regionen machen es vor, daß es auch ohne Streckensperrung für eine der beiden Nutzergruppen funktionieren kann.





Das Verbotsschild hingegen befeuert laut meiner Erfahrung ehr noch die Konflikte. Manch einer sieht sich bestärkt, sich trotz absolut rücksichtsvoller Fahrweise in die Rolle des Sheriffs erheben zu müssen und sich selbst und anderen die Laune zu verderben.

3. Nine Knights Trail
Der einzige offiziell freigegebene MTB-Weg abseits von Forst-Autobahnen. Schön, daß überhaupt noch etwas für Mountainbike-Fahrer getan wird, jedoch hat wer immer diesen Trail pflegt ehr wenig Erfahrung mit dem Bau von Mountainbike-Strecken. Der Nine Knights Trail ist im oberen Bereich stark aufgeschottert worden, so daß selbst grobe MTB-Reifen keine ausreichende Haftung aufbauen können. In der Folge darf man diesen Streckenteil mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit bis zu Mittelstation hinter sich bringen und möglichst schnell vergessen.

Alles in allem ist die Region Wildkogel nicht mehr für einen Urlaub mit dem Mountain-Bike empfehlenswert. Sollten Sie weiterhin an MTB-Gästen interessiert sein, die auch im Sommer ihrer Seilbahn, den Unterkünften und der ganzen Region zusätzlich zur alternden Wander-Zunft Umsatz bescheren, sollten Sie ihr Angebot an anspruchsvollen Trails überdenken.

Freundliche Grüße
XXXX


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2015)

Sehr gut !!!!
Endlich mal einer, der seinen Worten auch Taten folgen lässt.
Nur so geht's: die Tourismusorganisationen mit Briefen bombardieren, bis sie kapieren, dass sie schief gewickelt sind.

Wäre sehr interessant, auch die Antwort hier lesen zu können.


----------



## n18bmn24 (5. Oktober 2015)

Zur Kenntnis:
Die Antwort kam schnell, allerdings leider (wie erwartet) ohne konkret zu werden.

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

wir freuen uns, dass Sie seit nunmer 34 Jahren unseren beiden Gemeinden und unserem Hausberg „dem Wildkogel“ die Treue halten.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Zeit und Mühe, Ihre Gedanken und Anregungen in diese ausführliche Mail zu packen.
Ihre Überlegungen werden wir gemeinsam mit den Bergbahnen Wildkogel besprechen.

Momentan sind wir gerade dabei, unser Mountainbike-Netz zu kontrollieren, zu optimieren und neu zu beschildern, das Projekt sollte bis Sommer 2016 abgeschlossen sein.

Der Trail vom Wildkogel ist der Nine Knights Trail, wie Sie richtig schreiben. Ihre Anregung betreffend Instandhaltung/Schotter leiten wir an die Verantwortlichen weiter. In diesem Sinne nochmals danke für die konstruktive Kritik, nur so können wir unser Angebot immer wieder überdenken und verbessern.
Wir würden uns sehr freuen, Sie weiterhin bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen!

Bis dahin beste Grüße aus der Wildkogel-Arena, Neukirchen & Bramberg
xxx
Geschäftsführung
Wildkogel-Arena Neukirchen & Bramberg

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt wenig Hoffnung, daß sich das zum Guten entwickelt. Einzige Möglichkeit: Trotzdem hinfahren, beim Tourismusbüro nach den tollen Abfahrten fragen von denen man gehört hat und sich dann beschweren, daß nur noch Schotterwege angeboten werden.
Anschließend kann man ja noch ein wenig illegalen Spaß haben....


----------



## metalorch (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
sind "jetzt" im Juli 2015 eine Woche in Saalbach gewesen und haben im Rahmen dieses Trips auch einen Abstecher zum Wildkogel gemacht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand sich das "Wildkogeltrail-Schild" noch an der Hütte und Verbotsschilder habe ich auch keine gesehen. Sind den ersten Teil des Wildkogeltrails gefahren und nach ungefähr der Hälfte der Abfahrt auf den Rest des "Nine-Knigts-Trail" umgesattelt. Seltsam fand ich nur, dass der Trail zwischendrin (schon relativ weit unten) abrupt vor vor einem Stacheldraht endete. Diverse Zerstörungen am Zaun (durch die man schlüpfen konnte) zeigten, dass hier schon andere Biker zornig waren. War 2011 schon mal da - konnte mich nicht an diesen Zaun erinnern. Im Wildkogelarenaprospekt 2015 sind meines Wissens nach jedoch noch beide Trails eingezeichnet gewesen. Der Rob J.-Supertrail soll jedoch tatsächlich gesperrt sein. Ein Almbetreiber erklärte uns, dass es dort angeblich zu viele Verletzte gab und Rettungshubschrauber oft im Einsatz war.


----------



## n18bmn24 (27. August 2016)

Im Westen (des Pinzgaus) nichts Neues:


> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> nachdem wir in diesem Jahr mehrere Bike-Urlaube in tollen Regionen in Italien bzw. Südtirol verbringen durften, steht für Oktober wieder das Pinzgau auf dem Plan.
> Hat sich an der Situation am Wildkogel dieses Jahr bezüglich Mountainbikes etwas getan? Ist der "Rob J Supertrail" (Weg zur Steineralm) weiterhin mit einem Verbotsschild versehen bzw ist der Wildkogeltrail wieder legal befahrbar?
> Freundliche Grüße
> xxx





> Guten Morgen Herr xxx,
> danke für Ihre Mail. Die von Ihnen genannten Strecken sind nach wie vor Wanderwege, der alte Wanderweg zur Steineralm (Rob J.) und der Weg vom Wildkogelhaus zur Mittelstation (Wildkogel Trail).
> Der Nine Knights Trail und die Sevus Line sind in Betrieb. Die Streckenbeschilderungen und Optimierungen wurden vorgenommen.
> Neu beschildert wurde die Strecke Ambrosiuskapelle: Neukirchen – Neuhaushof – Ambrosiuskapelle – Mittelstation Smaragdbahn – Wildkogelhaus.
> ...





metalorch schrieb:


> ...Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand sich das "Wildkogeltrail-Schild" noch an der Hütte und Verbotsschilder habe ich auch keine gesehen.  .... Im Wildkogelarenaprospekt 2015 sind meines Wissens nach jedoch noch beide Trails eingezeichnet gewesen. Der Rob J.-Supertrail soll jedoch tatsächlich gesperrt sein ....


Nur zur Info: bei den Ösis ist verboten, was nicht explizit freigegeben ist, ein Verbotsschild brauchts dafür nicht. Betrifft sogar Waldautobahnen.


----------



## Ascom87 (7. Juli 2018)

Waren heute im Zuge einer 2-Tages-Tour am Wildkogel und wollten vor der Pension als Tagesabschluss den Wildkogeltrail mitnehmen.
Leider ist das Ding jetzt wohl endgültig tot. Der obere Bereich ist noch vorhanden und ganz gut in Schuss, aber ab Mittelstation wurde der Trail komplett weg gerissen und durch einen familienfreundlichen "Rutschenweg" ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patalmqx (8. Juli 2018)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Vorher hatte ich nach dem Berg gegoogled und nichts weiter bemerkt. Vor ort dann nur noch Schlammtrailbaustelle. Unten konnte man in einem Sommer 18 Flyer dann einen weiter westlich liegenden 'neuen' mtb trail finden. Da wir ihn verpasst haben: keine Ahnung wie er ist. Fazit: eher MTB unfreundlich


----------



## spessarträuber (1. Juli 2019)

Hi zusammen!
wie ist denn die aktuelle Lage in Neukirchen bzw. Gegend Wildkogel? Ist Wildkogeltrail usw. fahrbar (und freigegeben)?
Aktuelle Infos sind im Netz ja keine zu finden.
Ich bin am Überlegen zum Familienurlaub das MTB mitzunehmen und mal 2-3 Touren zu fahren.
Wäre dankbar für Rückmeldung!
Grüße


----------



## soundfreak (1. Juli 2019)

im tourism. büro schon mal angerufen ?

info

zumindest im winter sind sie sehr kompetent


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juli 2019)

In den offiziellen Bikerouten ist der Wildkogeltrail nicht mehr drin, nur noch Forstwegrunden. Wie es aktuell mit einer "Duldung" aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht, bin ihn vorletztes Jahr zuletzt gefahren, da war es kein Problem. .


----------



## robert.vienna (10. September 2019)

In der Outdooractive-Karte sind der Nine Knights und der Wildkogeltrail noch eingezeichnet:









						Runde um den Rettenstein / Kitzbüheler Alpen
					

Eine 2-Tages-Tour von Tirol über das Stangenjoch in den Pinzgau und zurück über die Filzenscharte und das ...




					www.outdooractive.com
				




Da sieht man auch, dass der Rutschenweg den unteren Teil des Wildkogeltrails nicht ersetzt hat.

Ich hoffe, dass man den Nine Knights noch fahren kann.


----------



## isartrails (10. September 2019)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> In der Outdooractive-Karte sind der Nine Knights und der Wildkogeltrail noch eingezeichnet


Gerade du als Österreicher solltest doch wissen, dass es ziemlich wurscht ist, was auf einem Online-Portal eingezeichnet ist.
Gerade bei euch wurde doch ein Portal höchtrichterlich zu 10.000 Euro Strafe verknackt und Löschung eines beanstandeten Tracks.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht auf ein Portal verlassen, egal wie es heißt. Frag doch einfach im Tourismusbüro an, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.
Meiner Kenntnis nach (ist auch schon mehrere Jahre her) sind beide schon lange nicht mehr offiziell erlaubt.
Aber, Anruf im Wildkogelhaus und im TV sollten deine Zweifel klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (10. September 2019)

Als Österreicher weiß ich, dass bei uns außerhalb von Bike-Parks meist nur bestens präparierte Familienabfahrten erlaubt sind. Und daher ist SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH in der Wildkogel-Gegend gar nichts mehr erlaubt, außer auf der neuen eMTB-Strecke rauf und runter zu fahren.

Aber darum geht es nicht.

Was ich wissen will ist, ob der Nine Knights noch erkennbar, der Einstieg auffindbar und der Trail fahrbar ist.


----------



## isartrails (11. September 2019)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Was ich wissen will ist, ob der Nine Knights noch erkennbar, der Einstieg auffindbar und der Trail fahrbar ist.


Na dann stell doch die Frage gleich so, dass man versteht, was du wissen willst...


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2019)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Als Österreicher weiß ich, dass bei uns außerhalb von Bike-Parks meist nur bestens präparierte Familienabfahrten erlaubt sind. Und daher ist SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH in der Wildkogel-Gegend gar nichts mehr erlaubt, außer auf der neuen eMTB-Strecke rauf und runter zu fahren.
> 
> Aber darum geht es nicht.
> 
> Was ich wissen will ist, ob der Nine Knights noch erkennbar, der Einstieg auffindbar und der Trail fahrbar ist.


Im Juli:
Nine Nights platt gemacht. Der Weg direkt bei der Liftstation wurde rückgebaut, etwas unterhalb, die Kurve mit dem Step up ... komplett weg. Ein Flowwanderweg ist dort entstanden.
Wildkogeltrail oben Einstieg am Wildkogelhaus erkennbar, breiter als vor ~5 Jahren, also auch eher Flowwanderweg. Ab Mittelstation Wildkogelbahn ist das jetzt definitiv der Rutschenweg, bzw dem Rutschenweg gewichen.

Aussage Tourismusbüro: Wege nicht mehr aktiv, rückgebaut, will man nicht das dort Gravity Biker fahren. 
Aussage Liftpersonal: Nein, keine MTB Strecken mehr!


----------



## robert.vienna (11. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Na dann stell doch die Frage gleich so, dass man versteht, was du wissen willst...



Sag warum hältst du eigentlich nicht einfach die Fresse wenn du nichts beizutragen hast? Ist Troll sein dein einziger Kick im Leben?


@rzOne20: Danke für die Info. Das sieht ja nicht gut aus. Hier im Lines Magazin sieht man Videos wie die Trails früher ausgesehen haben:








						Wildkogel – LINES Mag
					

Wildkogel. Eine Region mit reger Vergangenheit: das Nine Knights und Trailmaster Festival fanden hier statt. Heute gibt's zwei Trails vom Wildkogel und zwei Lines zum Austoben im Tal.



					www.lines-mag.at
				




Ich habe gehofft, dass zumindest die Wald-Trails (Video Nine Knights Trails - unterer Teil) noch fahrbar sind, wenn man den Einstieg findet.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2019)

Nine Night müsste man probieren, könnte unten im Bereich Gensbichl schon noch da sein, da war ich aber leider nicht, war Familienurlaub und hatte keine Zeit dafür.
Hab nicht mal gesehen ob das Stück im Wald mit den North-Shores usw noch ist?


----------



## robert.vienna (16. September 2019)

War am Wochenende im Wildkogel-Haus.

Der Startpunkt vom Wildkogel-Trail ist direkt bei der Hütte. Der Trail ist ein ca. 1,5m breiter Weg, der langsam etwas zuwächst. Sieht sehr gut aus wie er da den Hang quert. Ein wunderschöner Panorama-Trail. Technisch sieht er recht einfach aus (zumindest das was man von der Hütte aus sieht). In mehreren Karten ist eingezeichnet, dass der Trail unterhalb der Mittelstation parallel zum neuen Rutschenweg noch existiert, aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen.

Wir sind einen traumhaften Trail vom Wildkogel-Gipfel runter über die Filzenhöhe nach Bramberg gefahren. 9km pures Glück. Steinig, im Wald dann wurzlig, aber mit meinem All Mountain großteils gut fahrbar. Im Wald dann einige Schiebestücke, da steil bergab.


----------

